

Freshly Pressed: Harry Holly Helped Make the Fast Food Hamburger Possible - ForrestN
https://thedistance.com/hollymatic

======
chiph
If McDonalds went back to fresh-ground beef for their burgers, they'd have
something the other quick-serve restaurants don't.

